
Photorealistic Facial Texture Inference Using Deep Neural Networks - saycheese
https://arxiv.org/abs/1612.00523
======
saycheese
Demo YouTube:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13118902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13118902)

